# Secret Santa Name and Shame!



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 25, 2011)

I've been quite patient but I'm 4 questionnaires out standing!! 

I'm not going to quite name and shame people yet but if you are on this list and have yet sent back your questionnaire than please do  If not I will be continuing without people. 
PM's will be issued by tonight if I don't receive the outstanding questionnaires. 

Cherylim
AnthonyC
Torty Mom
Missy
Kimber_lee_314
Nay
Kristina
SulcataSquirt
bobbymoore
sulcatababies
tyler0912
laramie
madkins007
maggie3fan
Grigor.Love.
Jacqui

Of course if you've sent your questionnaire thank you  Hopefully you'll get your SS soon 

PS - If you've sent me your questionnaire please don't bombard me with PM's about whether or not I got it or whatever. 
Comment below with questions like that, my inbox is rather full and jumbled atm!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 25, 2011)

PAHa....you should name and shame im soo excited...get us paired up!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 25, 2011)

It's me! It's ME!! Isn't it always me??


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 25, 2011)

JACQUI SEND IT IN!


----------



## stena29 (Oct 25, 2011)

What questionnaire?


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 25, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> JACQUI SEND IT IN!



Maybe I will and maybe I won't!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 25, 2011)

DID YOU GET IT? DID YOU GET IT? DID YOU GET IT? DID YOU GET IT? DID YOU GET IT? DID YOU GET IT? DID YOU GET IT? DID YOU GET IT? DID YOU GET IT?

Hey you're pretty grumpy for someone playing the role of Santa Claus! I know one little girl who's getting a lump of coal (in the shape of a tarantula) for Christmas!!!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't recall receiving one.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 25, 2011)

For those who may not have gotten the questions here they are:

Name:
Address:

Age:

Where in the world are you?:
Are you happy to post out of your country?:

Sizes -
Tops:
Bottoms:
Shoe:

How many Tortoises do you have?:
What species:

Likes:
Dislikes:

Please PM the answers back to Steph. Thank you!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 25, 2011)

*Please go find the rules thread before pming me, as I don't want to be a bah humbug and have to turn people away because they don't fit the rules!*

Stena29 - It's Secret Santa we are doing. 
There is a thread with all the rules somewhere.



dmmj said:


> I don't recall receiving one.



Dmmj I should have sent you a PM with one! 
I just realised I missed you off the list so may have completely forgotten! Sorry.



Forgot to add. I'm still 3 questionnaires outstanding plus Dmmj because I was a bad santa and forgot about him! 

Rules for anyone who wants them! 
RULES! (bah humbug!)
- You must have 100/200+ posts to join in. 
(This is purely because then anyone who enters is an active legit member. Nothing personal)
- Spending limit - Â£15/$23(ish) 
(Feel free to spend more. We just have to give guideline prices. So it's all fair)
- You do have the option to choose whether you are willing to ship to any country or your own country
(E.G, if your in america you can choose to only ship in america)


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 25, 2011)

I sent mine in...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 25, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> DID YOU GET IT? DID YOU GET IT? DID YOU GET IT? DID YOU GET IT? DID YOU GET IT? DID YOU GET IT? DID YOU GET IT? DID YOU GET IT? DID YOU GET IT?
> 
> Hey you're pretty grumpy for someone playing the role of Santa Claus! I know one little girl who's getting a lump of coal (in the shape of a tarantula) for Christmas!!!



BAH HUMBUG!
You kids deserve nothing!



Grigor.Love. said:


> I sent mine in...



Yep  Got yours a while ago. Thank you


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 25, 2011)

Why am I on the shame list?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 25, 2011)

...I can see this is going to be a LONNNNG day! 



Grigor.Love. said:


> Why am I on the shame list?


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 25, 2011)

:/



AnthonyC said:


> ...I can see this is going to be a LONNNNG day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 25, 2011)

No worries, Susan. You're not on the "naughty list"!  That's just a list of people who are doing it. 



Grigor.Love. said:


> :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 25, 2011)

Ohh. I thought that was the list of shame.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 25, 2011)

Well with Jacqui's name on it I could see how you would be confused! 



Grigor.Love. said:


> Ohh. I thought that was the list of shame.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 25, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Well with Jacqui's name on it I could see how you would be confused!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are too funny! 
Anthony how was your quiz? Do you think you passed? 

Can't wait to see who we get and who gets our name!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 25, 2011)

No-ones on the shame list!
Thats just the list.

I haven't shamed anyone yet! I'm being a good Santa. 

Anthony got a
A* for behaviour
A* for time keeping
A for the actual quiz


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 25, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> No-ones on the shame list!
> Thats just the list.
> 
> I haven't shamed anyone yet! I'm being a good Santa.
> ...



From what I've seen Anthony should get a C- for behavior! He's been talking a bit tooooo much!  haha


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 25, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> > No-ones on the shame list!
> ...



And the language on him is awful!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 25, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> stephiiberrybean said:
> 
> 
> > No-ones on the shame list!
> ...



I meant behavior whilst taking and in the quiz 
If I was the grade him over all he'd defiantly fail


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 25, 2011)

What was my grades?.....Huh?


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 25, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Well with Jacqui's name on it I could see how you would be confused!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you all just feel the love??


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 25, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Well with Jacqui's name on it I could see how you would be confused!
> ...



I CAN! That's probably while I'm on TFO while at work! Just so much more entertainment then all the stuff that needs filed away!  
You think by process of elimination we can figure out who the shameful 3 are?


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 25, 2011)

1, 2, 3 not it!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 25, 2011)

I leave my desk for one minute to help a poor student w/a bloody nose, and when I return all I see is abuse!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 25, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> 1, 2, 3 not it!


  



AnthonyC said:


> I leave my desk for one minute to help a poor student w/a bloody nose, and when I return all I see is abuse!


It's not abuse! Didn't you see what Jacqui said? It's LOVE!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 25, 2011)

*starts singing*
And can you feel the love tonight
It is where we are
It's enough for this wide-eyed wanderer
That we go... *window smashes*

oops! sorry.. I'll let Elton do the singing!
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9_nXlvY6Io[/video]


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 25, 2011)

I thought your singing was lovely.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 25, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> *starts singing*
> And can you feel the love tonight
> It is where we are
> It's enough for this wide-eyed wanderer
> ...



When I wrote that sentence, that tune was exactly what was going thru my head. Thank you Steph for adding it!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 25, 2011)

Why did you give the kid a bloody nose? Just because you are mad at Jacqui and steph you shouldn't take it out on those darling teens who got 100% on a big bad test!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 25, 2011)

Actually Mary Anne, upon further review I realized that it wasn't a bloody nose... it was coming from my ears after hearing Steph's singing!!! HAHA! Man I love it when the kids have an assembly! It just gives me so much time to chat w/everyone! 



Torty Mom said:


> Why did you give the kid a bloody nose? Just because you are mad at Jacqui and steph you shouldn't take it out on those darling teens who got 100% on a big bad test!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 25, 2011)

Blahhahahahahahahah


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 25, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> *starts singing*
> And can you feel the love tonight
> It is where we are
> It's enough for this wide-eyed wanderer
> ...



Love him...
I love the song...
What more can you ask for....you got it stuck in my head now!  
Im' not suppose to sing/talk as much as i got a voice hemmorhage...
You bad people!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 25, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Why did you give the kid a bloody nose? Just because you are mad at Jacqui and steph you shouldn't take it out on those darling teens who got 100% on a big bad test!



 That was a comment I had thought too! 

*sitting here laughing so hard, I jiggled a kitten off my chest* I just read your signature!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 25, 2011)

I think my name should be in your signature torty mom... I know we dont speak but still...


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 25, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you give the kid a bloody nose? Just because you are mad at Jacqui and steph you shouldn't take it out on those darling teens who got 100% on a big bad test!
> ...



Took you long enough to notice it! Sheesh!! I guess jiggling a kitten off your chest is better than peeing your pants!!! **sighs heavily**


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 26, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Took you long enough to notice it! Sheesh!! I guess jiggling a kitten off your chest is better than peeing your pants!!! **sighs heavily**



*looks shameful* To be honest, I rarely even notice folks signatures. The pee gives you a warm feeling as your doing it, while the kitten only leaves you a pain as it digs it's claws in to hold on. I'll leave you to judge which is better.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 26, 2011)

"The pee gives you a warm feeling as your doing it"--

***JUST A REMINDER FROM THE MODERATOR'S MODERATOR, THE TORTOISE FORUM IS RATED "G"--THANK YOU!***

Yes, you have read correctly I have crowned myself THE MODERATOR'S MODERATOR! Thank you all... now grovel at my feet! NOT YOU JACQUI! YOU FETCH ME MY CROWN!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 26, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> "The pee gives you a warm feeling as your doing it"--
> 
> ***JUST A REMINDER FROM THE MODERATOR'S MODERATOR, THE TORTOISE FORUM IS RATED "G"--THANK YOU!***
> 
> Yes, you have read correctly I have crowned myself THE MODERATOR'S MODERATOR! Thank you all... now grovel at my feet! NOT YOU JACQUI! YOU FETCH ME MY CROWN!



Paha.....atleast you anthony may just a little bit more professional  
Instead of cats clawing at you and leaving yourself a wamr puddle...
you people discuss me ....
What if i was a young traumatized child after reading this....
Oh wait.......


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 26, 2011)

Jacqui we need to remove those boots quickly, he's getting far to big for them.
I'll hold him down whilst you cut the boots off?



AnthonyC said:


> "The pee gives you a warm feeling as your doing it"--
> 
> ***JUST A REMINDER FROM THE MODERATOR'S MODERATOR, THE TORTOISE FORUM IS RATED "G"--THANK YOU!***
> 
> Yes, you have read correctly I have crowned myself THE MODERATOR'S MODERATOR! Thank you all... now grovel at my feet! NOT YOU JACQUI! YOU FETCH ME MY CROWN!



I'm also naming and shaming now.

Questionnaires still waiting to come back are 
Dmmj
Missy
Nay
sulcatababies
bobbymoore


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 26, 2011)

Paha,
You people are mad!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 26, 2011)

Now now, Steph! Be nice! Don't get your knickers in a bunch!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 26, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Took you long enough to notice it! Sheesh!! I guess jiggling a kitten off your chest is better than peeing your pants!!! **sighs heavily**
> ...



*****The pee gives you a warm feeling as your doing it*****

crap....... my secret is out......who told???? Angela?????


----------



## jackrat (Oct 26, 2011)

Bouncing kitties on your chest and peeing on yourself? Shameful. Santa Claus is watching you!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 26, 2011)

jackrat said:


> Bouncing kitties on your chest and peeing on yourself? Shameful. Santa Claus is watching you!



I am not one of the peeing pants group. I do almost all the time, when I sit down, seem to end up with atleast one dog next to me and a minimum of one cat or kitten on the chest. Makes trying to type a challenge, but also fun and heartwarming.


----------

